# Question about 35m option 40



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 16, 2016)

Good afternoon gentlemen,

So i'm slotted to go up to the recruiter's office on Monday of next week to pick a job and then later to MEPs for my DLAB, physical, and swear in.. 

I just received a call from my recruiter telling me that he found and reserved an 35m contract for me with an $xxx bonus. He later told me that the problem is..... He cant find one with an option 40 contract. He also stated that this MOS is nearly impossible to come by for an option 40 as the Army wont pay for this much training. I believed he was referring to language school HUMINT now has to go through(?), as well as airborne and then RASP... 

From what i've heard, and according to this site: The United States Army | Fort Benning | 75th Ranger Regiment | Military Occupational Specialties, this combination of a contract is possible to attain, is this not the case?

I was also informed that since he reserved this job once, he only has one more time to reserve me a job. I didn't ask him to reserve it, and I appreciated the swiftness of ensuring that the contract wasnt lost.. I have told him that I am aiming for a Ranger contract though, and that I don't want anything else. I also asked if he could call me back later today or Monday before I come in, to let me know if any new contracts popped up that met my preferences. I stated that 35m 0p. 40 is the only way I want to go, and even if another intel MOS op. 40 became available I would like to know as well...

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 16, 2016)

Ranger Regiment always has a need for intelligence personnel.  If you're fit and squared away enough to attend and pass Ranger school in an intel MOS you'll be fine getting your shot at Regiment.  However, intel MOS' have long AITs and training requirements.  Although it's important to be fit in intel, like any Soldier, you're not going to be executing tasks and the type of PT in your unit that is great preparation for Ranger school.

The option 40 is great for 35F (all-source) but my understanding is the other intel MOS' are almost always filled by E4 and above - Soldier who have a least a little experience in their MOS.  That means instead of going option 40 (to RASP right after AIT) you need a utilization tour somewhere first.  This isn't always the case - it has to do with vacancies in the unit - but generally speaking only 35F has the density to need a bunch of E2/E3s.

So, if the 75th is the only place you want to be, and you can't get there soon enough, maybe a non-intel MOS is a better fit for you.  Like any SOF unit the 75th doesn't need enablers who want to be shooters - you're there to do your enabling job and you need to be good at it, plus be able to shoot, move, communicate, aid, and PT at a level to allow you to serve alongside your combat arms brethren.

There's an article in the latest Military Intelligence Professional Bulletin (MIPB) available online that features a 35M E4 or E5 who just graduated Ranger school while serving in a conventional unit.  The slots are there with service in the 75th very likely after you're qualified.  However, it's not a path a lot of MI folks take.  I'm the BDE S-3 for over 2,000 Soldiers and there's one guy even looking at Ranger school.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 16, 2016)

So intel jobs( other than 35F) are hard to come by with an option 40, if you are enlisting as a civilian? I have a degree and would be going in as an E4, would this make a difference in finding what I want? I'm sure real world experience out on the field still trumps corporate world experience lol.. Just curious. I've just heard that it can be hard to drop a packet and be accepted once your'e in. I just want to do it right the first time, and not miss out on this opportunity.. My end goal is to work in Federal Intelligence or Federal Law Enforcement, so I would prefer an intel MOS. I feel that being in the Regiment would be a great experience for me to help reach that goal, and I want to be a part of the some of the best. 

I'm also taking a guess and assuming this isn't a common contract offered, and I would do better aiming for a 35F Option 40?.. Or are you recommending me take the contract without an option 40, and shoot for dropping a packet in the future? My recruiter informed me that there wasn't any option 40 contracts available at all. I'm aware that the start of the fiscal year begins soon, so I feel that I should wait it out and see if it's available then.. I've been working on my PT, and it isn't maxed yet but I exceed the minimum for Ranger selection.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 16, 2016)

I guess I could go the route of Ranger School as well but i've heard it isn't always a guarantee into the Regiment.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 16, 2016)

75th has an intelligence company, and S2 (intelligence sections) at the Regiment and each of the BNs - those are the only intelligence slots.  There are not a ton of 10-level (non-NCO Soldiers) positions for intelligence people in the 75th - just like any other BDE-sized unit.  Those are the slots that are filled with option-40 contracts - so there just aren't going to be that many of them each year. 

If you have the fitness level and job performance as an intelligence Soldier in another unit it's very easy to drop a packet to go to the 75th.  There is always a demand for intelligence folks - especially experienced intelligence folks.  However, meeting those standards is not easy.  You have to be amongst the best (and especially the most fit) intelligence Soldiers.

If you want to be a 35M for future career aspirations I recommend you enlist, try to go to Ranger school at your first duty station, then go to Regiment.  If your goal is 75th or bust I'd say try 35F when it opens up or pick a non-intel MOS.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 16, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> 75th has an intelligence company, and S2 (intelligence sections) at the Regiment and each of the BNs - those are the only intelligence slots.  There are not a ton of 10-level (non-NCO Soldiers) positions for intelligence people in the 75th - just like any other BDE-sized unit.  Those are the slots that are filled with option-40 contracts - so there just aren't going to be that many of them each year.
> 
> If you have the fitness level and job performance as an intelligence Soldier in another unit it's very easy to drop a packet to go to the 75th.  There is always a demand for intelligence folks - especially experienced intelligence folks.  However, meeting those standards is not easy.  You have to be amongst the best (and especially the most fit) intelligence Soldiers.
> 
> If you want to be a 35M for future career aspirations I recommend you enlist, try to go to Ranger school at your first duty station, then go to Regiment.  If your goal is 75th or bust I'd say try 35F when it opens up or pick a non-intel MOS.



Thanks for all of the advice, I will take this all into consideration. It makes sense that there aren't too many slots available. I've been patient as of now with my enlistment process, as it's been a long strenuous one with my medical history documentation. Seeing that it won't be a matter of patience, but simply availability of slots gives me a realistic and better insight for what I should shooting for. 

Thanks again.


----------



## moobob (Sep 17, 2016)

Get it in your contract if at all possible, and don't leave anything to "try to get it at your first duty station". I also don't see any benefit to going somewhere else first. Tell your recruiter that if there are no slots available, you'd like to know when the ones for the new fiscal year will open up. Most recruiters just want to get you to enlist so you count toward their numbers. If you're being pressured otherwise, that is why. If you want to be a Ranger 35M, enlist for that.

They (Rangers) need more experienced intel NCO types to apply and make it, but most people, MI especially, that have been in the Army for a minute don't want to go there and aren't suited to anyway.



This is straight from goarmy.com and 100% accurate to my knowledge:

*My local recruiter told me that there are no more Option 40 contracts available, is this true and what should I do?*

Currently, there are 150 Option 40 contracts available each month for Infantrymen.  For all other MOS's, it is 10 contracts or less, depending on the MOS.  Unfortunately, the contracts for the year typically get filled within the first few months they are released.  If you have a strong desire to join the Ranger Regiment, you may need to wait until new contracts are available. If you want to join the Army and serve in the Ranger Regiment, you should begin planning 12-18 months before you are available.

The United States Army Recruiting Command (USAREC) provides contracts each fiscal year (FY) based on the Army's strength.  Once USAREC meets its mission in an MOS, there are no more contracts available for that FY.  USAREC adds more contract roughly 18 months out from the report date.  

If you cannot get an Option 40, you can either wait for new contracts to become available or you can try and volunteer during your Basic Combat Training (BCT), One Station Unit Training (OSUT), Advance Individual Training (AIT), or while at Airborne School.  The only guaranteed route to the Regiment is with an Option 40 contract.  All other routes are not guaranteed.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 18, 2016)

moobob said:


> Get it in your contract if at all possible, and don't leave anything to "try to get it at your first duty station". I also don't see any benefit to going somewhere else first. Tell your recruiter that if there are no slots available, you'd like to know when the ones for the new fiscal year will open up. Most recruiters just want to get you to enlist so you count toward their numbers. If you're being pressured otherwise, that is why. If you want to be a Ranger 35M, enlist for that.
> 
> They (Rangers) need more experienced intel NCO types to apply and make it, but most people, MI especially, that have been in the Army for a minute don't want to go there and aren't suited to anyway.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, Moobob. I will ask my recruiter when the next start of the fiscal year is, and to watch out for what I want. I believe it's in October which he told me before, but stated it doesn't mean new contracts will be availabe(which I think is bs).


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Sep 18, 2016)

Definitely wait for the start of the new fiscal year. It's close. I walked into to a recruiters office like the first week of October 2014, said I wanted a 13F option 40. I left that day with that contract. There were plenty of other options available too.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 18, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Definitely wait for the start of the new fiscal year. It's close. I walked into to a recruiters office like the first week of October 2014, said I wanted a 13F option 40. I left that day with that contract. There were plenty of other options available too.



Roger that. I'll definitely plan on waiting for the next fiscal year's contracts. Thanks for the input and nice username..lol


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2016)

Get it in your contract. Just do it. 

For one, even if you have your Ranger tab from elsewhere, it's a nice thing to Regiment as they wouldn't have to send you through, however no other unit in the army is prepared enough to make YOU prepared enough to succeed as a non-11 series going through a school which uses 11 series tasks of all levels as a leadership training tool. 

You need to be able to pass RASP, which is what gets you into Regiment. The simple fact is that anyone, including you, has two options when they want to be a Ranger (or SF, or anything else for that matter). 

You can either wait, get a contract specifically to go to the selection, and bust your ass to do it... giving your best try at it
or you can just take what Big Green gives you as a consolation prize in terms of MOS/Contract and HOPE (because that's what it is, HOPE, not a guarantee of ANY sort) that not only is Regiment looking for more people in that MOS you now hold, but that you have the prerequisite things necessary to be able to be CHOSEN to select RASP (of any level) to come in and see if you have what it takes. Also, take into account that at least back when I was in (I feel old now as I've been out for a day or two) only SF had "Fuck You Commander, They're Going To Selection" capability. You still needed to have a 4187 signed by your commander that you could GO to RIP/RASP. This aspect may have changed, but I haven't heard anyone ever mention it having changed.... so therefore now you have two things

You have to HOPE that your shit is straight
then you have to HOPE that your commander, seeing that you have your shit straight, is well intentioned enough for you as an INDIVIDUAL to be released from his commune and control to try at a selection that may injure/kill you, in which case he'd either get back a brokedick or lose someone outright, You come back as a quitter/failure in which case now he know's you ain't as hot shit as he'd like, or you make the cut... in which case he loses a troop.

3 out of 4 possibilities in this scenario now mean he loses a troop either permanently or temporarily, with one being a loss for a month then return.  This is why most commanders make you wait for being in your reenlistment window before you can put in that 4187 as a Reup favor/perk, as at least now while you may leave, you boost their reenlistment numbers and do something for them.

And let's be honest, most commanders in the regular army, especially in intel, aren't like Il Duce or others here where they will put a troops personal/professional development and career over their own mission, even when stateside.

Get an option 40 and give it your all. Don't go be a damn leg then hope you can get the solar system to align right to get into Regiment. It's not the best practice by any means, and most "Imports" generally fail miserably, in my observation....   All the "Imports" from my RIP class back in the day quit. Me? I was a fresh out of basic/airborne PV2 who didn't KNOW it was easier elsewhere, I just knew the pipeline and did everything as instructed when instructed with 110% effort....


----------



## Etype (Sep 28, 2016)

I've worked with a few 35Ms who were supporting Rangers overseas, they were on loan from other units.

@Marauder06  might have some insight on this.

35M is a good MOS, if that's the path you want to go down in the military. If that's what you truly want to do, go for it. There are definitely some good options open to 35Ms outside of Ranger Bn.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2016)

My info is only current as of 2009, and it's from the perspective of someone who supported the Regiment and was never in it himself.

...but I did help write a book about it ;)

At any rate, there are quite a few intel enablers in the Ranger Regiment.  The Regiment is also one of the few comparable SOF units that you can go to when you're still very junior, AND that has a screening/selection process of some sort for its support troops.  That makes it attractive for a lot of people.  

I also had the sense that the Regiment valued its enablers in a way that other units (like SF) simply didn't.  

It does seem logical to me that if you already have a Ranger Tab, it will make you more attractive to the Regiment.

Decide what you really want to do.  Do you really want to be 35-series?  Then enlist for that, prove yourself in the conventional force, and then apply for the Regiment.  Do you really want to be a Ranger?  Then take any Opt40-like contract you can, regardless of MOS.

The Regiment will still be there if you go 35-series and want to try out for it later.  There are also many, many other SOF units that would be a good fit for the skill set you're looking for, many of which you probably aren't familiar with yet.


----------



## Brill (Sep 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> There are also many, many other SOF units that would be a good fit for the skill set you're looking for, many of which you probably aren't familiar with yet.


----------



## AmericanCoCo (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey guys, i've been MIA with work, life, etc... My recruiter was able to find me a 35M and 35F Opt40 as well! I decided to choose 35F. My ship date is early 2017, and i'll be going up to MEPS  soon to swear in. I appreciate all of the valuable insight and will continue to work hard to earn my spot in the Regiment. I will try to be more active in the forum and keep you guys updated!


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Sep 29, 2016)

AmericanCoCo said:


> Hey guys, i've been MIA with work, life, etc... My recruiter was able to find me a 35M and 35F Opt40 as well! I decided to choose 35F. My ship date is early 2017, and i'll be going up to MEPS  soon to swear in. I appreciate all of the valuable insight and will continue to work hard to earn my spot in the Regiment. I will try to be more active in the forum and keep you guys updated!



Good work. Enjoy Airborne school when you get there because once it's over and you run down to the RASP compound, life starts to suck a little. Dont worry though, once you get to battalion, life will suck. Now go do PT and never quit.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 29, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Good work. Enjoy Airborne school when you get there because once it's over and you run down to the RASP compound, life starts to suck a little. Dont worry though, once you get to battalion, life will suck. Now go do PT and never quit.



The more things change, the more they stay the same!


----------



## Saltamonte (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a follow-on to the question asked by the OP. Is there any truth to Option 40 contracts becoming available once the new fiscal year begins? I keep hearing that once we get into October, a good number of option 40 contracts will become available particularly for 11X. I am looking at either 11x or 35P with an option 40. Whichever of the two that is available is what I will go for. I can't afford to wait months and months and months especially since I am an older guy trying to get in.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Sep 30, 2016)

Saltamonte said:


> I have a follow-on to the question asked by the OP. Is there any truth to Option 40 contracts becoming available once the new fiscal year begins? I keep hearing that once we get into October, a good number of option 40 contracts will become available particularly for 11X. I am looking at either 11x or 35P with an option 40. Whichever of the two that is available is what I will go for. I can't afford to wait months and months and months especially since I am an older guy trying to get in.



All I know is that when I went to my recruiter, beginning of Oct 2014, there was a plethora of option 40 contracts to choose from. I got the one I wanted. Go see a recruiter Monday morning and see what he has for you. Don't bite at the first job he offers with an option 40, unless you want it. From what I remember, they can reserve a contract for 7 days so when you go to MEPS you don't have to do anything but sign.

You being older, I highly recommend the Intel job compared to infantry. Trust me.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 1, 2016)

The way recruiting works in the Army is recruiting units get a specific 'mission' every quarter - i.e. we need X many electricians, Y many infantrymen, etc.  Each of those specialties has prerequisites (usually ASVAB, GT score, medical stuff, and things that affect eligibility for clearances).  At the start of each fiscal year - which is 1 OCT for the government - the new budget is available, which usually entails an updated quota of enlistment incentives including contracts and bonuses.  However, those are generated each year by a number of big-Army concerns - budget, end strength, force management changes (are new units being built, standing down, etc.).

So, bottom line there's definitely a good chance new contracts will be available in the new fiscal year, and a smaller but still real chance they'll be available at the start of each quarter.  However, there's never a guarantee on any of it because the resourcing changes based on a variety of factors.

I think @Freefalling says it a lot in these types of threads - and it's always true - 'you pays your money, you takes your chances.'


----------



## Brill (Oct 1, 2016)

Ahem...infantryperson if you please.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2016)

lindy said:


> Ahem...infantryperson if you please.



MICRO AGGRESSION!!!!!!!!!


----------

